# as possible



## JLanguage

I need those reports as soon as possible.
I want to get as far away as possible.
Get as close as possible to the line.
Be as early as possible.

איך הייתם מתרגמים את המשפטים ההם לעברית?

תודה,
יונתן.
​​


----------



## noali

אני צריך את הדו"חות האלה מוקדם ככל האפשר
אני רוצה להתרחק (מפה) רחוק ככל האפשר
להתקרב ככל האפשר לקו. 
להגיע מוקדם ככל האפשר. 


you can also say the following, which will sound less formal: 

 
אני צריך את הדו"חות האלה במהירות האפשרית/ אני צריך את הדוחות האלה כמה שיותר מוקדם
אני רוצה להתרחק מפה כמה שאפשר/ להתרחק כמה שיותר (רחוק)
להתקרב הכי (קרוב) שאפשר/ להתקרב כמה שיותר (קרוב)
להגיע הכי מוקדם שאפשר/ להגיע כמה שיותר מוקדם


saying so much EFSHARs can drive you crazy. don´t try this at home..


----------



## noali

the second one can also mean 
אני רוצה להגיע רחוק ככל האפשר

it dependes on what you want to say.


----------



## amikama

You can also say בהקדם האפשרי = as soon as possible.

.אני צריך את הדו"חות האלה בהקדם האפשרי
.בוא בהקדם האפשרי


----------



## JLanguage

תודה אמיקמה ונועלה בשביל התשובות האינפורטיבים שלכם.


----------



## noali

JLanguage said:
			
		

> תודה אמיקמה ונועלה עבור(רשמי)/על(יומיומי) התשובות האינפורמטיביות שלכם.


 
על לא דבר


----------



## Ali Smith

You can also remove the second part of בהקדם האפשרי because בהקדם means the same thing: as soon as possible.

By the way, is it pronounced ba-hekdem or be-hekdem?


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> You can also remove the second part of בהקדם האפשרי because בהקדם means the same thing: as soon as possible.
> 
> By the way, is it pronounced ba-hekdem or be-hekdem?


I am almost sure that it is "bahekdem", and it requires the article.
Generally the definitive article in Hebrew behaves like in English, so if you have doubts you can predict from one to the other.
The equivalent expression in English is different, however we would say "at the earliest possible time" and probably not "at an earliest possible time".


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks, but according to Morfix it’s be-hekdem, not ba-hekdem:

בְּהֶקְדֵּם as soon as possible


----------



## Ali Smith

But if you want to say בהקדם האפשרי then you have to say ba-hekdem ha-efshari (but the meaning stays “as soon as possible”).


----------



## GeriReshef

I conclude from Morfix that בהקדם (behekdem, without the article) is the "nismach"
and האפשרי is the "somech".
That means  בהקדם של האפשרי (=~the sooner possible time) and not בהקדם שהוא אפשרי (=~the soon and possible time).


----------



## Ali Smith

Someone said יטופל בהקדם. I know it means "It will be dealt with as soon as possible.", but is it pronounced yetupal be-hekdem or ba-hekdem? The verb is, of course, a passive from pi'el (the active counterpart of yetupal would be yetapel).

The context is that someone was speaking to a government official about acquiring Israeli citizenship. The latter listened to his request and said יטופל בהקדם.


----------



## JAN SHAR

I think it would be yetufal, not yetupal, because it would not have the dagesh.

It would be yetufal ba-hekdem.


----------



## Drink

JAN SHAR said:


> I think it would be yetufal, not yetupal, because it would not have the dagesh.
> 
> It would be yetufal ba-hekdem.


It does have a dagesh. Pi'el/pu'al always have dagesh in the middle root letter when possible (and with some exceptions of course). Yetupal is correct.


----------

